# Who do use left hand gun or right hand gun?



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

*which left hand or right hand with gun you use?*​
right hand gun2080.00%left hand gun520.00%


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I like to see who use left hand gun or right hand gun. Lets go to count how many ppls use.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

let go see how spell and use grammer good.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Quality comment on your 8th post Mike!!! :eyeroll:


----------



## leadshot (Aug 2, 2004)

I shoot a right hand gun left handed due to the fact that I'm blind in my right eye. I grew up shooting a right hand and having to learn to switch to left hand is not as easy as one would think. As far as owning a left handed gun, I don't. All my guns are right handed and I have no problem shooting any of them.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

djleye said:


> Quality comment on your 8th post Mike!!! :eyeroll:


I agree!Look up some prior threads with DFH.He uses sign language, which from my understanding,is used differently than spoken,or written english.Pretty weak Mike :eyeroll: .


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Gee Mike, too bad there isn't a smiley with his foot in his mouth! I've seen worse grammar from some of the juvenile delinquents that troll around here from time to time.... Anyhow....Deafishunt, I'm a righty with a left eye dominance thing, so I shoot lefty with right handed guns. It's the way I grew up. Some days, I even shoot pretty well! I kind of figure that I am going to pass on my guns to the kids one day, and they are right handed. So, I never bothered to try a lefty gun. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Burly1 said:


> Gee Mike, too bad there isn't a smiley with his foot in his mouth!


GOOD IDEA..chris how long will it take to upload that one?<--jk, people are so judgemental and stupid. Anyways I am right handed everything. Mike Lundberg, you forgot to post right or left? Im guessing you use your right hand, but when you really want to switch things up and get kinki on yourself, you use your left? Im just guessing.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

djleye said:


> Quality comment on your 8th post Mike!!! :eyeroll:


 :withstupid: :eyeroll: 
I use a right handed gun so I don't get hit in the face with shells


----------



## Curtis (May 5, 2005)

I am a righty, and my father is a righty, never hunted with anyone left handed- not mean that as a bad thing- I have 10 or so close friends who are all rightys.

Curtis


----------



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

Mike Lundberg said:


> let go see how spell and use grammer good.


 Its sad that people are judgemental as their thoughts. You need to grow up!
You can't possible use grammer as president of U.S. Huh?

Whatever... I use left hand for guns and use right hand for Bow... I bet everyone think I am rarely to use both hands for weapon. :lol:


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

I am the same. I shoot a left in golf hockey and hunting. I shoot a pistol and a bow also in pool too with the wrong hand though. I have tried shoot the correct way but it feels way to auckward. Anywho......all of my guns are meant for wrongies (right handed folk) but I am hoping to slowly transition over to first a lefty shotgun and then maybe a bolt one day.....but I must admit I think I would rather use the rightbolt. It is just what I am used too.

GH29


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

I shoot right handed and am right handed and am right eye dominant!! Eye dominance is a big factor and would be important when shooting a rifle or a bow.


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

I shoot right and am a righty, but my father-in-law is left handed and shoots a gun right, but has a left hand bow.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I am the same way as your father-in-law Lvn2Hnt. I had and 870 express right handed shotgun, hated the gun loved the way it felt in hand. I just bought a right handed nova and i don't like the way it feels, but love shooting it. I have shot right handed guns my whole life. I think i will get used to the nova its the placement of the safety that i am having trouble with right now


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Norm70

Not sure how the safety is on your gun. But if it is located on the trigger guard, I believe a gunsmith can reverse it if that would be more comfortable.


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

I am also one of those weird guys I fish left handed shoot gun and bow right hand I write right handed. But I play all the throwing sports left handed. I also bat and golf left handed. But the weird thing is I throw pretty good with my right hand. If I am playing softball and have to play second I will play with a right handed glove..


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Saftey is on the front of the triggergaurd. I should be ok its a right handed world us lefties just live in it right?

Sotaman, I am a weird lefty too. I golf, bat right handed or left, shoot a bow and gun lefty, dominant right hand when i dribble a bball, but shoot lefty, I write lefty most carpentry/mechanical work i do with my right ( i.e. using a hammer)
I think i am just really mixed up


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

I must be the only "normal" one on here. "Normal"....take that with a grain of salt.... :lol:

Anyway, I shoot right handed, I own all right handed weapons, I am right eye dominate, I eat right handed, I throw right handed, I golf right handed, I fish right handed, shoot my bow right handed, I open the door right handed, I drive right handed, I slap my wife up right handed...oooppps  , disreguard that last comment, I mow the lawn right handed, I till the garden right handed, I.......aaaaahhhh......well, on second thought I better not post "this action" I do right handed..... :wink: .....I think you all know what I am getting at. None the less, I also do that right handed.....sometimes on a "good day". I use both hands.... :beer: take care guys!!!! :beer:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in trouble; I thought I was normal till I read Jiffy's post..... I'm right eye dominant and do everything right handed also.

Jiffy, didn't the marines teach you , death before dishonor !!! ?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

MossyMo,

What are you talking about??? I was referring to bowling!!! You pervert....


----------

